# Serial Number



## lcaddict

Do all coach bags have serial numbers etched into the leather tag inside the bag?

I just bought the prairie satchel from Macy's and I find it weird that it doesn't have a serial number.


----------



## Hyacinth

lcaddict said:


> Do all coach bags have serial numbers etched into the leather tag inside the bag?
> 
> I just bought the prairie satchel from Macy's and I find it weird that it doesn't have a serial number.



No. Coach stopped putting serial numbers on the creed patch at about this time last year. there's usually a tiny white tag sewn inside a pocket that shows the style number and production codes but it's not a serial number as such. Incredibly STUPID move by Coach!

Going back further, smaller accessory bags like Crossbodys, Swingpacks, "Mini"-anythings, Demis, Pouches and others smaller than a normal size handbag often didn't have serial numbers or even creed patches. And vintage bags older than 1980 often didn't have them either. Neither did some early 1990s pebbled leather bags like Dakotas and some Sheridans.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

lcaddict said:


> Do all coach bags have serial numbers etched into the leather tag inside the bag?
> 
> I just bought the prairie satchel from Macy's and I find it weird that it doesn't have a serial number.



You'll find it on a tiny slip of paper inside the interior zippered pocket. Like this picture of my MFF Carrie. The newer bags don't have the bag style number on the creed.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> You'll find it on a tiny slip of paper inside the interior zippered pocket. Like this picture of my MFF Carrie. The newer bags don't have the bag style number on the creed.



 Yep, and it will drive you batty trying to located said.. little tab until you've done it once or twice then it seems it's easy to locate lol


----------



## sky8713

I was at the Coach Madison Avenue New York store a while back asking about where the serial number was on one of their bags. The SA couldn't manage to locate it, and I only managed to locate it after doing a search here to find out where they are now!


----------



## Lady8

I am disgusted by the way they are doing the serial numbers on that little white tag. UGH!


----------



## hollyday

I've been wondering the same thing. I just bought a purse at the Outlet and there was no serial number. The only tag that I have on the inside is a black one that says Made in Vietnam.I will have to look at my older ones to see if there is a serial number. I've never looked for it before


----------



## HesitantShopper

hollyday said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. I just bought a purse at the Outlet and there was no serial number. The only tag that I have on the inside is a black one that says Made in Vietnam.I will have to look at my older ones to see if there is a serial number. I've never looked for it before



Look in the largest pocket, usually the zippered one(of coarse varies by style) there will be one but it's on these small white tags as shown above by a PP picture.


----------



## CoachMaven

I agree with Hyacinth, I think it was a stupid move for them to remove them.


----------



## Booked

This is actually in line with what some luxury labels do. I also find it--not annoying, exactly, but very weird after so many years?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Booked said:


> This is actually in line with what some luxury labels do. I also find it--not annoying, exactly, but very weird after so many years?



IIRC general consensus was it was a cost cutting measure? They do appear to be bringing them back at least on the 75Th anniversary bags .. i don't have a hard core opinion on it though i strongly dislike searching out for a # vs the old creeds where it was clearly visible.


----------



## Kiki25

Hyacinth said:


> No. Coach stopped putting serial numbers on the creed patch at about this time last year. there's usually a tiny white tag sewn inside a pocket that shows the style number and production codes but it's not a serial number as such. Incredibly STUPID move by Coach!
> 
> Going back further, smaller accessory bags like Crossbodys, Swingpacks, "Mini"-anythings, Demis, Pouches and others smaller than a normal size handbag often didn't have serial numbers or even creed patches. And vintage bags older than 1980 often didn't have them either. Neither did some early 1990s pebbled leather bags like Dakotas and some Sheridans.


I bought a coach bennett satchel and it has "made in the philippines" label.


----------



## Kiki25

Hyacinth said:


> No. Coach stopped putting serial numbers on the creed patch at about this time last year. there's usually a tiny white tag sewn inside a pocket that shows the style number and production codes but it's not a serial number as such. Incredibly STUPID move by Coach!
> 
> Going back further, smaller accessory bags like Crossbodys, Swingpacks, "Mini"-anythings, Demis, Pouches and others smaller than a normal size handbag often didn't have serial numbers or even creed patches. And vintage bags older than 1980 often didn't have them either. Neither did some early 1990s pebbled leather bags like Dakotas and some Sheridans.





iNeedCoffee said:


> You'll find it on a tiny slip of paper inside the interior zippered pocket. Like this picture of my MFF Carrie. The newer bags don't have the bag style number on the creed.





lcaddict said:


> Do all coach bags have serial numbers etched into the leather tag inside the bag?
> 
> I just bought the prairie satchel from Macy's and I find it weird that it doesn't have a serial number.


----------



## Kiki25

Is this genuine?


----------



## kells1983

Kiki25 said:


> Is this genuine?


If you're trying to authenticate your bag, you should use the below thread (and follow the instructions on the pics/details they need). The ladies there are very helpful if you provide the correct info!
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/


----------



## Ella Belle

iNeedCoffee said:


> You'll find it on a tiny slip of paper inside the interior zippered pocket. Like this picture of my MFF Carrie. The newer bags don't have the bag style number on the creed.


Oh thank you, thank you thank you! I have been looking all over for this tiny tag and just could not find it. thank you


----------



## misschrissy77

Is this this coach swing back purse authentic? I’m questioning it due to no creed inside just a made in chine black tag on it. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

misschrissy77 said:


> Is this this coach swing back purse authentic? I’m questioning it due to no creed inside just a made in chine black tag on it. Please let me know. Thanks




Please post all authentication requests in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum. Follow the instructions in the IMPORTANT - READ ME post at the top of each page.






						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Jaglady

My bag has the number F1780 - F57524 embossed into the creed patch. According to the code, it was made in May 2017. Does this mean it is not authentic if Coach stopped putting the numbers on the creed post 2014? Or does that not apply to bags produced for Factory Outlets?


----------



## Roro

Jaglady said:


> My bag has the number F1780 - F57524 embossed into the creed patch. According to the code, it was made in May 2017. Does this mean it is not authentic if Coach stopped putting the numbers on the creed post 2014? Or does that not apply to bags produced for Factory Outlets?
> 
> View attachment 5583631



Wait for others to chime in but, rest assured, shortly after stopping with serial numbers on the creed, Coach started again.


----------



## Jaglady

Roro said:


> Wait for others to chime in but, rest assured, shortly after stopping with serial numbers on the creed, Coach started again.


Thank you Roro.


----------



## Hyacinth

Jaglady said:


> My bag has the number F1780 - F57524 embossed into the creed patch. According to the code, it was made in May 2017. Does this mean it is not authentic if Coach stopped putting the numbers on the creed post 2014? Or does that not apply to bags produced for Factory Outlets?
> 
> View attachment 5583631




Coach resumed adding the stamped serial numbers on most bags in 2017.

I believe there also were a few styles between 2014 and 2017 that still had some kind of serial number, possibly some 1941 styles? Some of them had non-standard (basically made-up) serial prefixes. I stick with mostly vintage bags so I'm not sure.

*ETA-
The 2014-2017 serial number debacle has been discussed often, and I included a summary of the mess in the Salearea Guides posted in the Coach Shopping forum in 2018, see Post Number 15. I strongly suggest that Coach buyers and collectors read the entire thread and Bookmark it. The thread also includes the Daria48 Fake Coach Numbers List:






						SaleArea guides
					

Now that ebay is removing the guides they've been hosting for years, those who use those guides have been forced to either save them on their computers or print them.  Tonight I found that the Salearea guides (including the Hyacinth/Salearea collaboration ones) have been saved to Salearea's...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



*
But whether it has a fully stamped creed or one of those almost impossible to find small white fabric tags near the bottom of the inside pocket, those bags should still be authenticated here before buying.


----------



## Jaglady

Hyacinth said:


> Coach resumed adding the stamped serial numbers on most bags in 2017.
> 
> I believe there also were a few styles between 2014 and 2017 that still had some kind of serial number, possibly some 1941 styles? Some of them had non-standard (basically made-up) serial prefixes. I stick with mostly vintage bags so I'm not sure.
> 
> *ETA-
> The 2014-2017 serial number debacle has been discussed often, and I included a summary of the mess in the Salearea Guides posted in the Coach Shopping forum in 2018, see Post Number 15. I strongly suggest that Coach buyers and collectors read the entire thread and Bookmark it. The thread also includes the Daria48 Fake Coach Numbers List:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaleArea guides
> 
> 
> Now that ebay is removing the guides they've been hosting for years, those who use those guides have been forced to either save them on their computers or print them.  Tonight I found that the Salearea guides (including the Hyacinth/Salearea collaboration ones) have been saved to Salearea's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> But whether it has a fully stamped creed or one of those almost impossible to find small white fabric tags near the bottom of the inside pocket, those bags should still be authenticated here before buying.


Thank you, Hyacinth. This is most helpful. As I am a new member, I’m not allowed to create a new post on Indentification until 5 days after my registration so I need to wait a little longer!


----------



## Hyacinth

Jaglady said:


> Thank you, Hyacinth. This is most helpful. As I am a new member, I’m not allowed to create a new post on Indentification until 5 days after my registration so I need to wait a little longer!



Remember, there's a difference between "identification" and "authentication". We don't identify a style by name unless the item has been authenticated first preferably in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum:





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




There's a set of authentication requirements on the first page of that VERY long thread and additional requirements in a "READ ME" post at the top of every page. We're not going to identify anything unless we know it's genuine. Fakes don't deserve Coach names or identities, and we never want to give an item's owner a false idea of a "Coach"s value, even accidentally.


----------

